# Official Thread: Wizards @ Bulls 10/29/03



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Opening day is just around the corner. It looks like the Bulls and Wizards starting lineups and rosters may both be effected by injuries and illness.

*PG:* Crawford vs. Arenas.
*SG:* Rose vs. Whitney.
*SF:* Pippen vs. Hayes.
*PF:* Baxter vs. Brown.
*C:* Curry vs. Haywood.

*For the Bulls:* Rose will be operating at something less than 100% while his thumb continues to mend. Chandler still hasn't practiced due to a bad back and he may not even see action against the Wizards. Hinrich is a likely IR candidate as a result of a nearly two week long viral infection that robbed him of all of his conditioning. Despite the manpower shortage the Bulls will still feature a pretty formidable second unit comprised of Mason, Gill, Robinson, Fizer and Marshall. Blount and Chandler will probably round out the active roster, with Hinrich, Williams and Johnson being placed on IR.

*For the Wizards:* Neither Hughes or Stackhouse have seen action in Washington's last four preseason games. Hughes has been nursing a sore left Achilles tendon and Stackhouse will be placed on their IR while his injured right knee mends.

Though shorthanded, the Wizards will still present a very tough Wednesday night opponent. Arenas will give Crawford all he can handle. It should be the beginning of an intense rivalry between two similar players with all-star aspirations. Rose would normally be expected to dominate Whitney. But who knows how much rust he'll need to shake off after having missed the entire preseason. Of course, its possible that the equally rusty Larry Hughes may be ready to play by opening night. There's no clearcut edge for either team in the backcourt.

Up front, Pippen should give Hayes an education. Brown always seems to play well against the Bulls. Baxter will have his hands full. And Haywood has battled Curry to a standoff so far in their young careers. We'll see if it continues.

The game may be decided by how well each team's bench players perform. Here the Bulls seem to have a decided edge. Mason, Gill, Robinson, Fizer and Marshall are a much more talented and experienced group than Blake, Dixon, Jeffries, Laettner and Thomas.

Home court advantage and a deeper bench should spell victory for the Bulls in their season opener. Oh, and the fact that Jordan no longer haunts the Bulls should provide a boost for Chicago's young players as well. The way I see it, looks like a Chicago victory, 94-91.

Don't forget -- post your win/loss and point total predictions on this, the official game thread, in order to participate in the Carson's Ribs contest.

Contest Details and Official Rules

Note, We have made one slight adjustment to the rules -- we originally said a staff member would start the official game thread this year. Now, we will allow others to start the game thread (just like we always have), but we'll edit the first post in the thread to include the contest details and rules. TB#1


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheers: Nothing like the first game thread of the season

I can't wait, should be an exciting game

:jump:


:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: Go Bulls!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'll wait to make my prediction until I see who starts at PF for us... I have a hard time seeing Cartwright give the nod to Baxter over Marshall and Fizer... regardless of this though I think we still win the game, but I want to see what's up with Chandler...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think you've guys have got this one, at least from what I can tell. It's your homecourt opener, and we are without our top player. I'm looking for big games out of both Curry and Kwame in this one.

Chicago 99
Washington 87

High scorer: Curry with 26 points


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Umm..

Chicago has the upper hand...
Good Luck!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For my chance at the ribs......*

The Bull takes this victory 95-81 over the Wiz. No analysis, I'm just hungry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls win. Game at home is the reason why. 

Bulls 97-89

Curry 25 points. 

Be sure to predict the score, and high scorer for the game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Why predict high scorer?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Why predict high scorer?


I think for the Ribs contest, to help break ties.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think for the Ribs contest, to help break ties.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think for the Ribs contest, to help break ties.


Just read through the contest thread and didn't see a high scorer tie-breaker. Did I miss it?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Just read through the contest thread and didn't see a high scorer tie-breaker. Did I miss it?


Your right wynn. It is points and opp. points. So sorry. We had talked about including the high scorer as a tie breaker but it was not added. My bad.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right wynn. It is points and opp. points. So sorry. We had talked about including the high scorer as a tie breaker but it was not added. My bad.




You horrible, horrible person! I'll try to find it in my heart to forgive..... No-one gets between me and my RIBS!

And now, back to the game thread.....


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

My prediction:

Bulls 110
Wiz 106


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 92
Wizards 83

Rose - 22 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Remember, once you start playing, you need to play every game that month to be able to put yourself in the running for the rib dinner.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls win 97-89

Curry 23 points


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls 96
Wash 91

Hi Scorer - Lonny Baxter 28 points.


:swammi:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 93
Wizards: 88

High Scorer: Curry 21


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls 101
Wizards 92

High scorer: Crawford 23 points


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

*PG:* Crawford vs. Arenas.

Crawford knows the Bulls system well. Arenas is just starting to learn the offense in Washington. Overall Arenas might be a little bit ahead of Crawford, but Crawford should win this battle because he has better defense and he knows the team better.

*SG:* Rose vs. Whitney.
No brainer...Rose has this one. Even though he is injured, he should be back in full form. 

*SF:* Pippen vs. Hayes.
Pippen would not be chasing Hayes the entire night...he should get some help from E-Rob and Kendall Gill as well. Hayes is younger, more athletic, and faster, I wouldn't be surprised if he had a good game.

*PF:* Baxter vs. Brown.
This matchup is about even. It would be interesting to see how Brown reacts to Baxter using his body instead of Chandler's wingspan. 

*C:* Curry vs. Haywood.
Curry should get his 20 points and 6 rebounds...look for Jahidi White to get some minutes so he can put a body on Curry.





I wouldn't be surprised if the Bulls lose this one. We always play like CRAP against the Wizards and I believe they are very underrated.

Wiz win in a close thriller 91-90


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Bulls should be in good shape here. Crowd should be electric!

Bulls 94

Wizards 86


High Scorer: Rose 22


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Wizards 96
Bulls 93

High Scorer: Eddy Curry 19 points


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just so everyone knows, Hughes is playing at starting at SG. Whitney started the last few preseason games there, but he isn't even in our rotation for opening night. According to Jordan, this looks like the rotation that we will be using:

PG: Arenas
SG: Hughes
SF: Hayes
PF: Kwame
C: Haywood

BG: Blake
BSF: Jeffries
BPF: Laettner
BC: Etan Thomas

I would assume since Blake is our only rotation backup guard that Arenas and Hayes will both log some minutes at SG. Jeffries will also get minutes at PF, depending upon how well he, Laettner, and Kwame are playing. Just figured you guys would be interested in knowing this :grinning:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls win at home.

Wizards 90
Bulls 93


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls win 98-89

High scorer: Jamal Crawford 23pts.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls in a blowout...
Bulls - 109
Wiz - 88
I'll pick the high scorer just for fun...Eddy Curry scores 24 in a balanced Bulls effort. We'll be off and runnin...


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 91
Wiz 87

Jamal 26


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

For homer sake I pick my Wiz:

Wiz 98
Bulls 96

I actually think this is a difficult game for us (the Wiz). Most teams with new star players and a new system don't gel until late in the year. Since the Bulls have been together (including the coach) and are adding players that know the system well it will be difficult for the Wiz.

With that said I'm still picking my team.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 98
Wizards 87

Dear Carson’s ribs, here I come!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> For homer sake I pick my Wiz:
> 
> Wiz 98
> ...


Hey it could happen!  lol!

I expect a good game. Could we be rivals in the future? Maybe


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think we could develop into rivals -- we have pretty similarly built teams and we're both up and comers in the east (in my opinion). Our games against you guys are among the ones I'm most interested in watching this season.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls win. 98-91 behind 23 points from Crawford.

At least I hope they do. Then I won't hear any 'Kwame is a future superstar or Dixon is better than Crawford' talk. Sheesh.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bout time Basketball is finally back! This is the season the Bulls will show if they belong or not, I can't wait!


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls Win

Bulls-83
Wiz- 78


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls Win

Bulls- 93
Wizards-88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will let everyone know how good the ribs are when I win this next month.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For any who haven't played yet, you have about 48 hrs to predict the score of the Bulls-Washington game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Bulls win. 98-91 behind 23 points from Crawford.
> 
> At least I hope they do. Then I won't hear any 'Kwame is a future superstar or Dixon is better than Crawford' talk. Sheesh.


I predicted already, but maybe I should change it since Kwame is a future all-star and Dixon is flat out better than Crawford.



Nah....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Bulls win. 98-91 behind 23 points from Crawford.
> 
> At least I hope they do. Then I won't hear any 'Kwame is a future superstar or Dixon is better than Crawford' talk. Sheesh.


Did anyone seriously say that Dixon was better than Crawford? They's crazy -- though I don't see why people are so against believing that Kwame can be a star.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> Did anyone seriously say that Dixon was better than Crawford? They's crazy -- though I don't see why people are so against believing that Kwame can be a star.


Who knows, I think he can, especially with the oppression of Jordan and Collins gone. He showed glimpses early last year, and then it just faded away.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

*Express Post*

OT
Bulls 109
Wizards 108
High Scorer - 26 to Gilbert Arenas

Pack those Ribs up and send 'em down under


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Express Post*



> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> OT
> Bulls 109
> Wizards 108
> ...


hehe..... 

Is "down under" officially one of the lower forty-eight now, or is it still an unofficial suburb?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

My Prediction:
Bulls 96 Wizards 90

High Scorers: Jamal Crawford 25, Gilbert Arenas 26

Go Bulls!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*let's do it*

Bulls win
100-89

Top Scorer
Jalen Rose -- 24

I'll be there cheering 'em on!

Playoffs baby, playoffs!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Remember, once you start playing, you need to play every game that month to be able to put yourself in the running for the rib dinner.


Are you saying that missing a single game disqualifies one for the month's contest?


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

*Prediction...*

Wizards: 99
Bulls: 96

I can taste the ribs already.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you saying that missing a single game disqualifies one for the month's contest?


Speaking unifficially, I don't think you're automatically disqualified, but it would certainly go down as an incorrect prediction (no big deal). Where it really hurts, though, is in the tie-breakers, where you'd likely lose given a lack of sufficient data.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 90
Wiz - 84

H.S - Arenas - 22


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls win 90-84


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Speaking unifficially, I don't think you're automatically disqualified, but it would certainly go down as an incorrect prediction (no big deal). Where it really hurts, though, is in the tie-breakers, where you'd likely lose given a lack of sufficient data.


Correct. You wouldn't be disqualified, but you would certainly be at a disadvantage.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Speaking unifficially, I don't think you're automatically disqualified, but it would certainly go down as an incorrect prediction (no big deal). Where it really hurts, though, is in the tie-breakers, where you'd likely lose given a lack of sufficient data.


:greatjob: You said it for me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Prediction...*



> Originally posted by <b>KA</b>!
> Wizards: 99
> Bulls: 96
> 
> I can taste the ribs already.


Not my ribs your not.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 96
Wizards 84

Curry 25
Arenas 24


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 98
Wiz 94

HS: Rose 26


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Is there a range limit to how far Carson's Ribs will deliver? I'm in West Lafayette, IN.

Probably,

Bulls 87
Wizards 82

Bulls high scorer: Fizer with 22.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Is there a range limit to how far Carson's Ribs will deliver? I'm in West Lafayette, IN.
> 
> Probably,
> ...


I believe it's just through the mail, so anywhere (in the US at least) should be doable I imagine.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Prediction...*



> Originally posted by <b>KA</b>!
> Wizards: 99
> Bulls: 96
> 
> I can taste the ribs already.


I think you're on the right track.

Wiz 103, Bulls 95 is my pick.

I don't think the Wiz are a slam dunk win for us if we couldn't beat (destroy) Milwaukee in the preseason. And as beat up as they are, we're hurting, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe it's just through the mail, so anywhere (in the US at least) should be doable I imagine.


Your right.

Contest is open to everyone in the US. Lower 48 states.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We are a much deeper team than the Wiz. We are both banged up, but at the pf slot we have extremely good depth, and we also have a lot of players who can play the point. We will be more easily able to make up for our losses than they will and will win the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A couple of things to note. First, we get to see Jarvis Hayes start at SF for the Wizards. Maybe we won't think the grass is greener after the game. Second, see below:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2003102904&prov=ap

PROBABLE STARTERS: Wizards - F Kwame Brown, F Hayes, C Haywood, G Chris Whitney, G Arenas. Bulls - <B>F Lonny Baxter</B>, F Pippen, C Curry, <B>G Rose</B>, G Crawford.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Our coach said Hughes will be starting at SG from game one, so that part of the probable lineup is off.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Our coach said Hughes will be starting at SG from game one, so that part of the probable lineup is off.


Is hughes healthy?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

"We're a deeper team, and the fact Tyson has been out a week or so could be a blessing in disguise because Baxter will start,'' Paxson said. "Tyson will play a role off the bench to begin the year, and that could be a good thing because we'll bring some size and athleticism off the bench.''

http://www.suntimes.com/output/sports/cst-spt-bull29.html

By moving Baxter into the starting lineup and bringing Chandler in with the second unit, how much time will be shared between Fizer and Marshall. Most of us thought that our "Bigs" rotation would be comprised of Chandler, Curry, Marshall and Fizer. Baxter's appeared to have impressed the coaching staff enough to have taken minutes that originally were intended for one or more of the other guys. If Baxter plays well as a starter, then the Bulls will really have an overcrowded situation up front.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> "We're a deeper team, and the fact Tyson has been out a week or so could be a blessing in disguise because Baxter will start,'' Paxson said. "Tyson will play a role off the bench to begin the year, and that could be a good thing because we'll bring some size and athleticism off the bench.''
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/sports/cst-spt-bull29.html
> ...


I agree. Wow. Having Chandler on the second unit as center I bet! Fizer, Marshall, Gill, Mason Jr or hinrich and Chandler. That is not a bad team in their own right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If anyone hasn't made their prediction for tonights game, you have about 8 hours to do it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Is hughes healthy?


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A21457-2003Oct26.html



> Hughes, who missed the final four games of the Wizards' 2-6 preseason with a sore left Achilles' tendon, returned to practice yesterday and looked just as effective as he did before he was sidelined.


This article was posted on the 26th, so I'm assuming that he's at or near 100% and ready to go.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A21457-2003Oct26.html
> ...


Is Hughes going to start?

This affects my Fantasy situation. Its either him or TJ Ford at PG.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Hughes going to start?
> ...


He was named the starting SG by Eddie Jordan, and the article seems to indicate that he's ready to play, so I would think that he'd be starting. At this point pretty much all of us Wizards fans at expecting him to start, it'd be a surprise to us if he doesn't.

He's also listed as the probable starter on the official game notes on Wizards.com: http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/notes.pdf


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> He was named the starting SG by Eddie Jordan, and the article seems to indicate that he's ready to play, so I would think that he'd be starting. At this point pretty much all of us Wizards fans at expecting him to start, it'd be a surprise to us if he doesn't.
> ...


In that case, I hope the Bulls win <b>AND</b> Hughes has a huge game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mubulls.com has hughes as the starter. 

Bulls have baxter starting.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

How much time is Hindrich expected to get? Blake will more than likely be our first guard off of the bench to movel Arenas to the 2 with Hughes going to the bench.

Wondering if we see a match-up of these two.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls 92
Wiz 86

Curry 22

Arenas 21


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls 261 - Washington 3.

The three comes when the ball is pushed through the hoop by a gust of wind from a Hurricane--Of course named ditka. 

Write it down.

I hope this counts as my prediction.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

bulls-94
wiz-85
rose- 22pts
pip-6 ast
baxter-9 rbs


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls win 99-90.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Wizards have some not ready for prime time players. That will translate into a Bulls victory.

102-83
Bulls win.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I got the Wiz 91, Bulls 90. Hey, everytime I say the Bulls will win, they don't. 

Lets see how this works.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls 102, Wizards 92

If I win the ribs, I'll send them to one of yall in Chicago, and when I come visit, I expect you to take me out in recompense.

=)

jk


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

98-86

Bulls


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

I hope those ribs make it here to Salt Lake 

Bulls 95
Wizards 90


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Just to clear it up, Hughes is playing the 2 Guard tonight. Hayes at the 3. Your Bulls are gonna take it, but watch out when Stack gets back :yes:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls 95
Wizards 88

Leading Scorer: Eddy Curry


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Short and simple: 

Bulls win 102-91 
Leading scorer: Crawford 25 pts


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 103
Wizards 91

If you came up with 93-88, you probably took the average of the teams' preaseason scores.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bulls 90
wiz 84

leading scorer rose 22

can't wait, leaving work early to watch the game on league pass (finally convinced my buddy with a dish to order it up, i'm paying half lol)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Leading scorer: Crawford 25 pts


Not unless he wants to see some serious bench.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm not that good at predicting scores, so might as well make it an interesting one......

Bulls- 117

Wizards- 98


Curry 31 points, Kwame 23


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Bulls 93
Wizards 87

Eddy Curry goes for 21 and 7.
Over/Under on Jamal's shots is set at 16... and Im taking the over.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wiz 89 Bulls 86. Leading scorer Arenas. I hope I'm wrong but I see Haywood giving Eddy fits and Arenas coming out fired up ready to show he is worth the money. Couple that with Tyson and Hinrich being out and Jalen being very rusty, we could be in trouble.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls beat Wizards, the score is 97 to 83

Leading scorer for the Bulls is Crawford with 23
Leading scorer for the Wiz is Arenas with 18

In addition, please send some extra sauce with my ribs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Bulls beat Wizards, the score is 97 to 83
> 
> Leading scorer for the Bulls is Crawford with 23
> ...


You want a bib?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Celtics up by 10 at the half. They're looking fantastic.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls 98-84

Leading scorer: Curry with 24


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OT: Celtics up by 10 at the half. They're looking fantastic.


Pierce has 18 pts! They unleashed him on the world.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OT: Celtics up by 10 at the half. They're looking fantastic.


of couse, they're playing Miami . . .


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Starters:

Brown
Hayes
Haywood
Hughes
Arenas

On espn 1000 they said Browns 6.2 pts was the lowest of any #1 pick since 1882 or 84, I forgot the actual date. It was one or the other

Bulls: 

Rose
Crawford
Curry
Baxter
Pippen


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, that ovation for Scottie was awesome


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Inbounds pass to Pippen, he dribbled up court, he passed inside to Curry 1st pass. 

Rose agressive in his first touch, pass from Pippen.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Really really really sloppy. Curry looks very tentative out there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1st t/o. Wiz up by 1 11-10. Bulls 3-6 from the ft line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haywood has two fouls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Curry 3-6 from the line


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's 18-11 wizards.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry is playing terrible D, the last basket by the Wizards proves it... he isn't rebounding.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Curry 3-6 from the line


He needs to start hitting those.

Hayes is looking like a rookie, but he had a nice putback.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wizards off to a good start. Made a run. Up 18-11. 

Curry 1-4 and 3-6 from the line. No rebounds.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

They probably underestimated the Wizards....BC should pull Curry out for a while


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It's about time JC switched gears


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

very sloppy play...but no different from the starts of the spurs or the mavs...so it's nothin' to worry about.....(not sayin' were on their level or nothin)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Crawford needs to be the primary ballhandler.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls just 4 for 16 FG


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Rough start for dem Bulls, hopefully they can pull it together. JC and Jalen having a tough time getting started.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Crawford is playing excellent D.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

20-15 after Q1

Bulls defense is better than expected. Bulls offense is terrible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

20-15. Yuccccccchhhhh so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 4 pts in the paint. Washington has 16.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy&JC have to concentrate and remove the jitters......By the way Fizer needs to cool down a bit 0-4 FG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wizards 16 points in the paint, only 5 baskets.

Bulls have just 4 in the paint.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I hate Marcus Fizer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer giving us some rebounds tonight. 

Mason in for Crawford.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm not really worried yet.

We're sticking close through good defense. When our offense gets clicking we should be able to make a run.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

When is Chandler coming back?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I was about to ask the same thing john


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

way to many offensive rebounds for the wiz :upset:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bull in China shop. Starring Marcus Fizer. Ugh.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Will the real Eddy Curry please stand up?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> When is Chandler coming back?


He's not playing this game. His back is still hurting. I don't know when he is coming back.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

where are the Bulls??????

where is EDDY???

where is JAMAL???


WAKE UP C UNIT!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

the Wizards are our worst nightmare ever since MJ joined them


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

NO ONE IS CRASHING THE BOARDS ON OFFENSE OR DEFENSE. THEY'RE JUST WAITING FOR THE DAMN BALL TO FALL IN THEIR DAMN LAPS!!!!!!

:no:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> NO ONE IS CRASHING THE BOARDS ON OFFENSE OR DEFENSE. THEY'RE JUST WAITING FOR THE DAMN BALL TO FALL IN THEIR DAMN LAPS!!!!!!
> 
> :no:


Also shooting 8-27.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok we've got:

Curry
Marshall
Pippen
Rose
Crawford

on the floor. Lets make a run here in the final 4 minutes.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn Bulls looking terrible, knowing a young team they probably thought this game was gonna be easy from the get-go. Need to get their ish together.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I know its the first game and all but...
.......what a sad, sad display.:no:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

(6:36) [WAS] Team Rebound 
(6:39) [WAS] Jeffries Rebound (Off:1 Def:0) 
(6:39) [WAS] Jeffries Tip Shot: Missed 
(6:40) [WAS] Jeffries Layup Shot: Missed 
(6:43) [WAS] Hughes Rebound (Off:1 Def:1) 
(6:44) [WAS] Hughes Layup Shot: Missed 

And I missed to copy a part...!!!

Im not watching the game: Is Rose 100%??? Is he looking like his hand is bothering and overprotecting it?? Why no Blount when we allow so many paint points??

:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I guess we need Tyrone Hill after all


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry got a rebound. 

35-25.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

37-30 Wizards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ok, bulls make a little run. 37-30.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Here we come.

Eddy has grabbed 2 rebounds that have sparked quick baskets by Pippen at the other end.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

So Big Bill calls a timeout and the best shot we can get is a fall away 3 pointer by Pippen as the clock expires? The Wiz spacing on offense looks soooo much better than ours. Their guys are getting after it a lot more on the defensive end too. We are so soft in the paint, especially when Eddy is in there.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

how about letting JC take control Bill?????And feed the ball inside to Eddy....


COMMON BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This game reminds me a lot MJ's first game at the UC against the Bulls...boy were we shooting bricks that night just like today


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Oh my God, Eddy Curry actually got on the ground to go after a loose ball!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Curry affected from the Grizzlies game????*

1-6 FG ,3-6 FT,5 rebounds


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Terrible. They double everytime the Bulls go down low, yet the Bulls big men don't pass out of the double team, and keep going for the score a la Curry a la Fizer.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Did they just say the Wizards have 30 points in the paint? And we have made 6 of 12 free throws so far? Inexcusable. I don't care if it's the first game or not.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

43-31! 

Awful first half as far as offense goes.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

we look horrible out there, there isnt anything good to be said about this first half. The only thing decent that can be said is, hey at least it cant get any worse.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Did they just say the Wizards have 30 points in the paint? And we have made 6 of 12 free throws so far? Inexcusable. I don't care if it's the first game or not.


The Wizards have been outscoring their opponents in the paint in the preseason. I think that is a focus of the offense, to try and get easy points.

The Bulls need to take advantage of the Wizards' turnovers, plain and simple.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> we look horrible out there, there isnt anything good to be said about this first half. The only thing decent that can be said is, hey at least it cant get any worse.


Hopefully it doesn't get better for the Wizards:no:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man with all the excitement in the building you'd think the Bulls would come out and play with some fire.

Oh well the 2nd half couldn't be much worse than the 1st half.


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

That is the WORST first half I have ever seen.
We played like an 3rd grade team out there. I sure hope they come out of the third quarter with a bang. Jalen looks like he doesn't even want to play with this team. And Scottie is doing the best so far out of this team. And he only has 7 points.


PASS THE BALL TO CURRY DOWN LOW IN THE 3RD AND 4TH QUARTER PLEASE

FREETHROWS WILL KILL THE BULLS THIS SEASON


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford+Curry = 2-11 FG, 4 Reb, 4 Ast, 8 Pts

Larry Hughes = 3-11 FG, 2 reb, 2 Ast, 6 Pts


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry I dont think Eddy is the answer.. The Bulls HAVE to play DEFENSE and take advantage of the Wizards mistakes.. They arent doing that :shy:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

28%...nuff said


Curry has 5 pts and 4 rebounds. Add a block to that as well. But, 1-6 and 3-6 from the line. 

Pipp has 7 to lead the bulls. 

They have 26 boards to our 24. Fizer has five boards. 

11 t/o!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Where is Linton Johnson???? 

Bulls need to play JC,Gill,Pippen,Curry and Blount in the 2nd half


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 43-31!
> 
> Awful first half as far as offense goes.


Not just the offense, TBF. We're getting our asses handed to us in the paint, on both ends. Our "bigs" are too impatient and are forcing terrible shots up in the paint. Eddy has missed badly several times, forcing terrible shots up. And how about on the defensive end? 30 points in the paint by the Wiz? Are we playing Shaq and KG tonight? Our offensive spacing is terrible. I don't know what the hell Cartwright has these guys doing. I dunno, maybe I'm speaking out of frustration, but the Bulls are getting killed in every facet of the game, offense, defense, and coaching.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Man with all the excitement in the building you'd think the Bulls would come out and play with some fire.
> 
> Oh well the 2nd half couldn't be much worse than the 1st half.


Averages tell us we wont shoot 28% for both halves.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wizards average age??? 22.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

ya'll should calm down a bit....alot of teams are comin out in their first games OUT OF SYNC..remember, we didn't have all our pieces in the preseason to begin with...it'll get better, trust...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Man with all the excitement in the building you'd think the Bulls would come out and play with some fire.


Yeah, you would think. A certain "big man" on our team looked like he just smoked a half ounce (sorry mods if this is inappropriate) coming out of introductions and played with the amount of fire you would expect from someone who just did that.:upset:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> wizards average age??? 22.


Something pretty young. Kwame and Gilbert are just 21. Hayes 22, Hughes 24, and Haywood 23.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Something pretty young. Kwame and Gilbert are just 21. Hayes 22, Hughes 24, and Haywood 23.


yep!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter starts, plays 6 minutes, and grabs 3 rebounds while guarding a much bigger Kwame Brown. Then he sits the rest of the half.

The Wiz have FOUR talented bigs: Brown, Haywood, Thomas, and Laettner, and we're outrebounded just 26-24.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Why are we getting beat??? 

8 pts in the paint. Washington has 26. 

Said Thomas is pushing Curry out of the block. And said Bulls arent looking for Eddy enough.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Curry with an offensive foul to begin the second half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls come out with Crawford playing the point (instead of Pippen) and Curry gets the offensive foul on the first play.

Crawford hits a J, Bulls down only 10 now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Curry with an offensive foul to begin the second half.


Wennington said Haywood had his arm wrapped around him.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why does Eddy back away when the ball is falling.... GO FOR THE ****ING REBOUND!!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Too many offensive fouls on both sides :dead:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

looks like Curry is in a slump....he must loosen up a bit....

now is when the games cout ...not after the 41st loss


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose guarding Hughes, Pippen guarding Arenas.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives and dumps it to Curry for the dunk.

Penetration is huge. Rose has been pretty much going to the bucket all game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The Wiz have FOUR talented bigs: Brown, Haywood, Thomas, and Laettner, and we're outrebounded just 26-24.


That's not exactly an encouraging stat to me. Haywood was in foul trouble early. Laettner is a very average player and Thomas isn't exactly Bill Russell. I was impressed with Kwame early on, he looked tough. But as I stated a few times in this thread. Red Kerr made a good point for once. The Wiz have more than 30 points in the paint! Even without Tyson, our frontline should not be getting outplayed so badly. Poor Eddy still has no idea what to do on the defensive end when the ball is shot. He lets his man run by him and get position everytime while he just stands there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives and scores, cuts the lead to 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter gets his first two pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen Rose just dove for a loose ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jalen Rose just dove for a loose ball.


We really ought to send HIM the ribs.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 16-50 FG's...way to go


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jalen Rose just dove for a loose ball.


That was great. Hope these guys can make a comeback.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We need JC to hit some 3's


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

If the team had come out in teh 1st half and played with the effort and determination Jalen and Crawford just showed on the last couple plays, we would be in much better shape.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bulls 16-50 FG's...way to go


that's up 6% from the halftime stats!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

dkg1.....seems our players and coaches figure it out after a lot f time(unfortunately)...i don't know if they can turn this


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

On a good note. I like the way that Jalen is bringing to the basket. Last year he hung around the three pt line.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rebound-defense..and damn could Eddy pass through a double team


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose just made an awesome pass to Baxter, who got fouled. No assist, but still a great pass.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****in Curry man... it kills me... he just doesn't rebound!!! He just wants the ball to fall in his damn lap.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

team officials were right:"This team will go as far as JC&Eddy can take them"

tonight they are struggling


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose to the hoop again, draws the foul.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Oh Eddy, what are you doing? Etan Freaking Thomas goes up and under Eddy and looks like Tim Duncan. Then, Eddy settles for a 12 foot J, misses. Then he has Etan boxed out and makes no effort to jump for the ball and gives up an offensive rebound? Resulting in a foul on Lonnie? :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with just 52 points with ~2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Crawford is doing what BC told him to do. I hope everyone is happy.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> ****in Curry man... it kills me... he just doesn't rebound!!! He just wants the ball to fall in his damn lap.


He seems like he only gives effort on the offensive end. He actually dove for a loose ball near the end of the first Quarter on our end. Yet on defense he has loose balls in the paint rolling by him, rebounds bouncing towards him that he makes no effort to get. Maybe I'm just being too hard on Eddy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Crawford is doing what BC told him to do. I hope everyone is happy.


BC told him to lead the team in FGA and shoot just 30%?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This aint gonna cut it... Bulls better not play like this against ATL


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This game kinda makes you wonder what, exactly, does Cartwright do as a coach? The Wizards are playing some pretty simple basketball but they are just making the Bulls look stupid. Pick and roll. Drive and dish. Whatever they want to do. Eddie Jordan is a first year head coach with a very young team and they are schooling our "verteran-lead" team on both offense and defense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

69-57 after Q3.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are stinking up the place....i was afraid of this...too high expectations....why didn't we set our goal for 32 wins instead?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> This game kinda makes you wonder what, exactly, does Cartwright do as a coach? The Wizards are playing some pretty simple basketball but they are just making the Bulls look stupid. Pick and roll. Drive and dish. Whatever they want to do. Eddie Jordan is a first year head coach with a very young team and they are schooling our "verteran-lead" team on both offense and defense.


Fl_Flash, I have been subtly eluding to what you have said in some of my earlier posts. There offensive spacing is a lot better than ours , heck their offense is executing much better than ours and they have a new coach? The nucleus of this team has been together a couple years, no reason to look so pathetic. The Wiz are also getting after it a lot more on the defensive end and are playing with greater effort. They look a lot more prepared than we do. Go ahead and scowl some more Big Bill, if you think that will make things better.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

we were making little runs but we arent getting the stops we need and these runs are useless if we are just gonna let washington get an even bigger lead with just a couple shots


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap: for the Wizards ...they've been playing basketball....

Bulls are gonna struggle big time now:no:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The way the Bulls are playing tonite it may take a miracle to pull this one out. :sigh: 

Good thing it's only the 1st game of the year.... still it hasn't been what I was expecting from the Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

STICK A FORK IN THEM, THEY'RE DONE!!!


What a horrible display this damn team showed us tonight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

73-58 after Arenas was fouled on a clear path to the basket -- things aren't looking too good for you guys right now. The Bulls will have to pick things up quickly if they want to try to win this one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey TBF,

What was our record after 1 game last season?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The fans are booing (loudly) at the United Center.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That last play was awful by the Bulls, where Kwame got the rebound and the put back. They were standing around like there was a foul call or something. I know they haven't played very well, but are they giving up out there?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bulls are stinking up the place....i was afraid of this...too high expectations....why didn't we set our goal for 32 wins instead?


haha. Someone start the season is a wash thread.

jeez. You think Mavs fans are giving up? You think Magic fans are giving up?

Crazy **** happens early in the regular season. Don't put too much stock in what happens in game 1 of the regular season. If we're 0-5 to start the season, that's when it's time to start getting pissed.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Bill Cartwright may be the biggest joke ever.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

MAN **** THIS GAME, I CANT WATCH ANYMORE!!!!!!

where the heck is this teams heart. theres 10 minutes left in the 4th quarter and their heads arent even in the game. they better figure it out before we start the season winless as we go on the westcoast road trip


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The fans are booing (loudly) at the United Center.


As well they should be.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Rightfully, the crowd boos the Bulls after this timeout.

I'm curious to hear what excuses the coaching staff and players come up with after this stinker.

No effort. No desire. No intensity whatsoever.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I love how Curry just watches his man rebound... no effort at all... gotta love it.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The fans are booing (loudly) at the United Center.


Yep, and they deserve to get boo'ed. Good for the fans. I know this is only 1 game, but how many years of inept basketball have Bulls fans put up with and they come out with this piss-poor effort?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Who's our shooting coach?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> Yep, and they deserve to get boo'ed. Good for the fans. I know this is only 1 game, but how many years of inept basketball have Bulls fans put up with and they come out with this piss-poor effort?


Hey, that's my line!

Get your own schtick ;-)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Kwame's been playing the 3 for a while now.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> haha. Someone start the season is a wash thread.
> ...


Well, fans have a right to be pissed. The effort has flat out sucked tonight. I don't care if it's the first game or the 50th, bust your ***. Bulls fans have been very patient the last 4-5 years. Too patient to tolerate this lack of effort. The fans at UC have every right to boo their asses as they did after the last T.O.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

NO INTENSITY......CCOULD THESE PUNKS EVER LEAD US TO THE PLAYOFFS(FORGET ABOUT A CHAMPIONSHIP)



I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS



Jamal:"We can start 6-0"


maybe 0-6 Jamal


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The fans are booing (loudly) at the United Center.


They have every right to be, I dunno about you all but I've been HUGELY disappointed. 

I was looking forward to a brand new Bulls team, instead I've seen them made the same mistakes I've seen in years past.

Ugh oh well time to watch Lebron


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so embarressed to be a BULLS fan right now. It is so ugly. 
WE ARE LOSING TO THE WASHINGTON WIZARDS. 

I HAD HIGH HOPES WHEN WE WERE PICKED ON ESPN. TO BE THE 8TH OR 7TH SEED. WE CANNOT EVEN BEAT A 11 SEED TEAM. THIS PATHETIC. I KNOW IT IS THE FIRST GAME. BUT THIS IS PITIFUL.

I STILL THINK CHEMISTRY IS WRONG WITH THIS TEAM.

JALEN ROSE IS NOT GOING TO LEAD US ANYWHERE. WITH HIS BICKERING TO THE REFS AND TAKEN HIS MIND OUT OF THE GAME. HE GIVES UP WAY TO EASY. AND NOW HE WILL BE MAD THAT HE DOESN'T GET THE BALL EVERYTIME LIKE HE DID LAST YEAR.

I SAY TADE JALEN FOR A BAG OF PEANUTS

YOU WITH ME


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*This could be a good loss*

then it could be the sum of all my fears; We`are overrated


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

BLOWOUT


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> Yep, and they deserve to get boo'ed. Good for the fans. I know this is only 1 game, but how many years of inept basketball have Bulls fans put up with and they come out with this piss-poor effort?


i was thinking the exact same thing, Bulls have so much pressure on them this season as they should, that's no excuse. The fans have waited too long for just a playoff berth. And I'm sorry to see this game tonight. and for who said expectations were set high, they should be. this is a team that hasn't got it done in five and a half years, and the fans suffer from this.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Kwame's been playing the 3 for a while now.


They could do what they do in biddy basketball and let all the Wiz play whatever positions they would like, it wouldn't make a difference. Let Kwame play point, he'll probably blow by our guards like Isaiah Thomas. With Curry's effort, Arenas could probably play 5 and post up on Eddy and score at will all night long.

Etan could eat a hotdog and have a beer in the other hand and still out-rebound our "bigs".


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are losing by TWENTY-SIX points.

Even I am surprised by how impotent the Bulls offense has been. 

This has been a miserable performance -- Red Kerr


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd like to offer congrats to the three people or so that called this game correctly and are leading the rib contest -- I certainly didn't expect this.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

At least the February trade deadline will be interesting


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: This could be a good loss*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> then it could be the sum of all my fears; We`are overrated


I was thinking the same thing, DF. Maybe this will serve as a wakeup call for the Bulls, particularly Eddy. They need to understand the effort and intensity they need to come out with every night, regardless of who they play.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

:sigh: :no: :no:  :no: :heart:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Also, what is SO disappointing about this game, is not that the Bulls are getting spanked, but the way they're getting spanked. Open layups, nobody going for boards, no hustle, it's depressing. But the BIGGEST THING is our individual players, i know its a team effort and all but come on, Eddy Curry is OUR FUTURE, and right now our future looks like he doesn't have it in him to take us anywhere. Man, I just wish Eddy Curry had Tyson Chandlers attitude.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

1. Observation. Crawford needs the ball more. Rose is not helping us. Chandler is the leader of this team.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hope Bill Cartwright tells this to Eddy Curry after this game, "Eddy, you were flat out ****IN HORRIBLE!!! You didn't play offense, you didn't play defense, and you didn't rebound!!! You did nothing. Now show up on Friday and do the opposite of whatever you did today. Get the **** out of my face."

:upset: :upset:

This team only goes as far as Eddy Curry's success.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :clap:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I hope Bill Cartwright tells this to Eddy Curry after this game, "Eddy, you were flat out ****IN HORRIBLE!!! You didn't play offense, you didn't play defense, and you didn't rebound!!! You did nothing. Now show up on Friday and do the opposite of whatever you did today. Get the **** out of my face."
> 
> :upset: :upset:



Any NBA coach who said that would be laughed at.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'd like to offer congrats to the three people or so that called this game correctly and are leading the rib contest -- I certainly didn't expect this.


I predicted a Bulls loss, just had a bad feeling going into the game. But I never thought they would get their heads handed to them like they did. Usually when you watch an NBA game, it's tight at least through the half. The team behind will make a run to make it look close. But I felt all along that the Wiz had complete control of the game, even when the game was in reach early on. When was the last time the Bulls had the lead?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry fouled out. Nice.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Any NBA coach who said that would be laughed at.


That's why I'm not an NBA coach.... but Curry played horribly today.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Any NBA coach who said that would be laughed at.


Well this could be interesting. A possible war of words between "Da Future" and "Future"! Sorry guys, I'm looking for any source of amusement at this point in time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter fouled out. He led the team in rebounds tonight in about 15 minutes.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

no!!!no!no!
kobe will be here?
welcom~!by the way,i hate kobe!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Well this could be interesting. A possible war of words between "Da Future" and "Future"! Sorry guys, I'm looking for any source of amusement at this point in time.


No war of words here, I'm too depressed after this game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Any NBA coach who said that would be laughed at.


I'm laughing right now!!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I turned this disgrace off with 5 min left in the fourth. What a ****ing joke. 

Nobody can shoot the damn ball. BC hasn't had a same 5 man lineup in the game at the same time for more than 2 god damn minutes. He's playing everyone on his roster and nobody can get into any friggin rythm.

:upset: :upset: :upset: 

Eddy Curry didn't show up. He's so ****ing lethargic on defense and on offense. 

Crawford couldn't shoot and seemed to be too damn afraid. My god the free throws.


Pippen controls the damn ball while Rose and JC are completely out of the offense. It takes the Bulls about 20 seconds to start their offense. 

Make Rose the damn point forward, and do pick and rolls with Eddy Curry. For gods sake, quit having Pippen act like he's the PG. 

Their defense is ridiculous and Marcus Fizer is a ****ing embarrasment. 

FIRE CARTWRIGHT




It's only the first game.:uhoh:  :sigh: :heart:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Well the media is certainly gonna have a field day with this one. Quotes from players and BC should be... interesting.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

99-74 is the final score.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

This is the equivilent of Jalens first preseason game and the current starters first game together this season and we are still without tyson,You might wanna at least wait a few game until Tyson returns before cryin whoa is me .

The Bulls couldnt hit a shot or rebound I see Pax adding a bigmen and soon though we need a banger like thomas inside .The offensive continuity will come .


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I am beginning to hate the Bulls. I bought way too much Chicago gear for these *******s to play this way. We looked like an effin boys and girls club bball team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I hope Bill Cartwright tells this to Eddy Curry after this game, "Eddy, you were flat out ****IN HORRIBLE!!! You didn't play offense, you didn't play defense, and you didn't rebound!!! You did nothing. Now show up on Friday and do the opposite of whatever you did today. Get the **** out of my face."
> 
> :upset: :upset:
> ...


Ouch. Yeah the Bulls have looked bad tonight. 

As for the Wiz: Hughes and Arenas are working well together. I guess Eddie Jordan's offense can work.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

FG% 32.9 
3PT% 25.0 
FT% 58.6 
11 Fast Break Pts 6 
Turnovers 19 
Points in the Paint 26 
Unanswered Pts 2 
Biggest Lead 3 
ugly!!!!!!!!!!!

:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (TRUTHHURTS*, comptons, dkg1, ztect, AnaMayShun, BCH*, MichaelOFAZ*, Nesovic, Mikedc, The Krakken*, ryzmah, Killuminati, ez8o5, ChiLuv411, fl_flash*, JAF311, Col. Mustard, DaFuture, RSP83, unBULLievable, Pay Ton, cwalkmanuel, MJG, bpm183, itso, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, DaBullz)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Please try and clean up the masked cursing. I know everyone is a little depressed about this game, but you can express yourselves better than that.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I can no longer*

stand Marcus Fizer. Watching him makes me physically sick. If he were to disappear off the face of the earth I would not care and I think we would be a better team.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I turned it off a while ago too, JAF. I have to say of all your points, I think Eddy being so lethargic hurt us the most. I know he has the laid back personality, but he was just downright lazy tonight. He looked like he had been out till 4 AM when he came out during intro's.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh my... we really sucked.

Unfortunately I had to work until a bit after 10 (that makes for a 12 hour day for those who are wondering ) so I really only caught the last few minutes. Let me just say that I'm not too impressed.

Curry was what I was worried Curry would look like. Likewise, while I didn't have a problem with the # of shots Crawford took, I wasn't particularly fond of the particular shots he was taking. Didn't do much to get the offense moving, from what I was seeing. With guys like Rose and Pip on the court, they should be able to move the ball quite a bit. They weren't though :|

I'm thinking Rose is not all that healthy... yikes.

This was bad bad bad bad bad.

Did I mention it was bad?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Please try and clean up the masked cursing. I know everyone is a little depressed about this game, but you can express yourselves better than that.


shut the **** up




j/k


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Maybe give the Wizards a little bit of credit? Gil did what he was brought in to do, and Hughes's game showed the hard work he put into it this offseason. Kwame was solid like he had been in the preseason, and Etan is just continuing where he left off last season before he broke his face. Haywood did about what Haywood does. Dixon is a disrupter. This is about as good as it gets for the Wizards in the early part of this season without Stack.

I thought Pippen was a liability on some defensive situations, but then again a lot of the Bulls were. They just weren't moving their feet. Chandler would have helped.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Only positives*

Closer to when Chandler returns
Crawford played pretty good D on Arenas.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Only positives*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Closer to when Chandler returns
> Crawford played pretty good D on Arenas.


Are you kidding me? JC was horrible on defense. Maybe he looked good in comparison to Curry, Pippen, and Fizer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal managed to get off 18 shots in just 31 minutes. He had zero assists in the 2nd half and finished with just 4. He was just 5-18 shooting and finished with 12 points.

Rose took just 13 shots (he averaged 19+ last season) and hit 5 of them and also went to the line 4 times. He led the team with 15 points, in spite of missing the entire pre-season. He also dove for a loose ball and held Hughes to just 7 of 17 shooting.

Pippen and Baxter led the team with just 7 rebounds. Pippen played more than he should have in such a blowout - 31 minutes, going 3-7 FG and finishing with 7 points.

Curry went 3-10 FG with 6 rebounds before fouling out. He did manage to stay on the court for 33 minutes.

Marcus Fizer shot 3-7 with 5 rebounds and finished with 9 points. In just 19 minutes, too. I wish he got 11 or so of Jamal's shots.

ERob played 17 minutes and finished with 3 assists and 2 points.

Gill shot 3-10 but grabbed 6 rebounds and dished out 2 assists in just 16 minutes.

Donyell Marshall had a miserable pre-season and continued that into the first game. 2-8 FG, but he did grab 6 boards.

Roger Mason Jr. went 0-4 from the floor with 1 assist. A small disappointment after a pretty good pre-season (enough to beat out Hassell).

Crawford 38 minutes, 5-18 FG, 3 reb, 4 ast, 12 pts
Arenas 38 minutes, 6-12 FG, 4 reb, 6 ast, 18 pts


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

*calm down!*

it is only first game !we will beat Atlanta on friday!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

He did a good job on Arenas early one most of Arenas points came off ft, turnovers or =on the second team.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good points BCH. The Wiz deserve a lot of credit. They really got after it tonight. I was very impressed with Eddie Jordan's gameplan. He coached circles around Cartwrong, even without his leading scorer (Stack). The Wiz looked like the team who have had the same coach for almost three years while the Bulls looked like the team playing under a first year coach.

I think what irks most Bulls fans is the lack of effort shown by the team throughout the game. I can live with losing but not a lack of effort.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Only positives*



> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? JC was horrible on defense. Maybe he looked good in comparison to Curry, Pippen, and Fizer.


Yup, no one played great D at all. Every man who defended the perimeter allowed his man to penetrate... and then the big men were too slow to help. The penetration is what killed the most.

Not making your free throws, looking sloppy on offense, horrible defense, etc.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Maybe give the Wizards a little bit of credit? Gil did what he was brought in to do, and Hughes's game showed the hard work he put into it this offseason. Kwame was solid like he had been in the preseason, and Etan is just continuing where he left off last season before he broke his face. Haywood did about what Haywood does. Dixon is a disrupter. This is about as good as it gets for the Wizards in the early part of this season without Stack.
> 
> I thought Pippen was a liability on some defensive situations, but then again a lot of the Bulls were. They just weren't moving their feet. Chandler would have helped.


I will. You guys whooped us. Plain and simple. Nice win for such a young team and without Stackhouse.

I have been telling everyone you guys should compete for the 8th spot. But I really thought with this game at home we should have won. Wiz wanted it more.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> The Wizards have some not ready for prime time players. That will translate into a Bulls victory.
> 
> 102-83
> Bulls win.


I apologize for making the "Bulls will win in a blowout prediction" bad mojo. It was intentional, and necessary to give the Wizards a chance.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Pippen and Baxter led the team with just 7 rebounds. Pippen played more than he should have in such a blowout - 31 minutes, going 3-7 FG and finishing with 7 points.


I was thinking the same thing about Pip's minutes early on. BC really seemed to be leaning on him quite a bit. He's going to have to moniter Scottie's minutes closer throughout the season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I saw that dabullz. If pippen leads this team in rebounding all year that would be a disaster! For one thing, Pippen won't make it all year at that rate.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: calm down!*



> Originally posted by <b>sonny</b>!
> it is only first game !we will beat Atlanta on friday!


They better. I'll be at that game and if they suck, I'll start hucking batteries.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 1. Observation. Crawford needs the ball more. Rose is not helping us. Chandler is the leader of this team.


Of course Crawford needs the ball more. But worse than that, Crawford needs to be able to create and in Cartright's system there's little chance for that. Last season toward the end, Cartright stopped coaching and let the guys play and the Bulls beat a lot of good teams. Now that Cartright is starting to TRY to coach, the Bulls are lifeless. No pics, no back door cuts, no taking advantages of mismatches, no feed the ball inside - attract the double team - and kick the ball out to perimeter, and especially no interior D. It's ridiculous. Cartright touts himself as a defense-minded coach and claims to know how to defend the post, but our interior D looks pathetic. We can't stop Ethan Thomas, Christina Laetner, or Kwame Brown .. how can we expect to come close to containing Shaq, Duncan, Jermaine, or another big man in the league for that matter. Face it, Cartright has no clue! 

Now, am I saying the Bulls will be this bad the whole season? No. I still they'll make the playoffs. They had one really bad game and assuming that Cartright doesn't completely mess everything up, the Bulls will bounce back. I've said all along, the Bulls will win inspite of Cartright, not because of him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Hornets shot 32% tonight and won in overtime against the hawks. 

How did they do it? 18 steals. With those steals they had 25 more shots.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

*Re: I can no longer*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> stand Marcus Fizer. Watching him makes me physically sick. If he were to disappear off the face of the earth I would not care and I think we would be a better team.


Yeah, I figured people would blame the only guy who attacked the basket and did not settle for a jumper.

Did he play great? Not really (obviously)... But it is not always Curry's and Fizer's fault if they have to step in every time on defense because of our perimeter defense getting beat. Our defense collapsed everywhere tonight (people only notice it around the basket.) But hey, if singling out Fizer helps you cope with the disgusting loss, then do what you got to do. It has helped many people the last few years.

Tonight was a blow out. It happens... The Wizards looked good. Darn good. 

We'll recuperate!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: I can no longer*



> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I figured people would blame the only guy who attacked the basket and did not settle for a jumper.
> ...


I feel the same way. Good post.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: calm down!*



> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> They better. I'll be at that game and if they suck, I'll start hucking batteries. [/QUOTE}
> ...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Fizer is too aggressive he needs to take his time. Like Qtip said "breathe and stop". He just gets the balla nd bulls his way to the basket.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Fizer is too aggressive he needs to take his time. Like Qtip said "breathe and stop". He just gets the balla nd bulls his way to the basket.


I think that can be a great approach. Attack the dang basket! But I can see what your saying somewhat too.

Peace


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Maybe shooting 32% was their tribute to Jay Williams.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

The Bulls board was well represented at the game tonight, especially during a timeout when two of our more renowned posters appeared on the KissCam. I'll leave it to each of them to 'fess up to it if they choose to. But I have to say I'm glad I took the time to seek them out...first rate, classy individuals and true, die-hard Bulls fans to boot. It was an honor to have actually been able to shake their hands and put real live faces to their names. I'd have to say that despite the outcome of the game, these two folks made my trip to the UC worthwhile tonight.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

No more excuses , remember ?!

Cartwright should be fired RIGHT NOW!!!

After all these months of waiting…. I hate Jerry K., I hate all his
“kids”- Curry, Crawford, Fizer, Tyson and I hate all of the “trades” he made . WHAT A BANCH OF LOOZERS DO WE HAVE !!!

WE NEED A NEW COACH
WE NEED A NEW CENTER
WE NEED A NEW SG
WE NEED A NEW PF
WE NEED A NEW PG


WE NEED A NEW TEAM !!!
GOD,… WHAT AN EMBARASSMENT !!!
WHY ?, WHAT IS WRONG WITH US ?


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Elton Brand, Ron Artest, Brad Miller, and Ron Mercer sound pretty good right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*My observations*

<LI>The best 5 players on the court tonight, in order:

1) Arenas
2) Rose
(big dropoff here)
3) Pippen
4) Hughes
5) Fizer

<LI>Curry passed the ball a lot more than I expected. Only problem is all of his passes were in the wrong direction - away from the basket. Curry also played away from the basket a lot more than I expected; I was kind of amused to see him playing outside the 3 point line where he was not a threat. Anyhow, he should have been passing towards the basket to guys cutting for layups or guys posting up.

<LI>Pippen started the game at PG. For four plays. Those plays were 3 shots (or free throws) for Curry and another easy inside shot. The Bulls had their only lead at this point.

<LI>Crawford shot horribly and did not penetrate. There's nothing confusing about what he was supposed to do: pass first, so there can be something of an offense; take good shots when you're open; penetrate and dish the ball; and get open when you don't have the ball. At all of these things he failed. And, I think if he has a bunch of these games in a row, he'll be on the bench. How's that for a bold prediction?

<LI>Rose and Pippen played extremely well together. I saw no lack of leadership tonight, just lack of execution by just about every other player (but these two and maybe Gill) on the team.

<LI>Rose was the only guy who penetrated and dished. He didn't get a lot of assists; he was either fouled (4 times) or the guy he passed to was fouled. Rose also had 2 steals.

<LI>Curry played longer and better than I expected. He's in no way ready to truly be the #1 option, but he did block two shots and grab 6 rebounds. He also had a steal. All this came against a team that drubbed us. I take this as a sign he's actually working on becoming a basketball player, instead of a one-dimensional (offense-only) player.

<LI>Fizer did everything I expected and hoped for him, in the minutes he played. That is, except for getting a few more shots. Fizer had 5 boards, and shot 3-7. He made one of the best moves of the night, a drive from the top of the key to finish with a fairly acrobatic left-handed layup.

<LI> Kendall Gill should have gotten way more playing time, and should get as many minutes as BC can find for him.

<LI> I had no problem with our "spacing." We looked at our very best with Pippen at the top of the key with Crawford on one wing and Rose on the other. I thought two of those three players actually shared the ball well.

<LI> Arenas is a much better defender than I thought he'd be. GSW didn't have a reputation of being a defensive team, but Arenas didn't bite on ANY of Crawford's crossover moves. There was one where Crawford did get a tiny look, but missed, and Arenas was pretty much there with a hand in his face.

<LI>Jarvis Hayes can create his own shot, and he can really shoot.

<LI>ERob is a waste of a roster spot. He's the epidomy of "talent" and "potential" that never pans out. 

<LI>The bulls' 2nd unit is terrible without a PG. Last year we had either JWill or Crawford. This year, we have (so far) Mason Jr., who needs a lot more seasoning.

<LI> If Fizer played 38 minutes, he'd have shot 6-14, shot 8 free throws, grabbed 10 boards, 4 steals, 2 blocks, and scored 20 points. Can anyone name a player with those kind of numbers that isn't an all-star? Do any of us wish that Chandler could put up those numbers? Heck, how about Curry putting up those numbers?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

You are absolutely right ! Plus, “we” refused to trade 
our draft pick (I do believe, it came from Tony K. trade) 
for J O’Neal


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: My observations*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> <LI>Arenas is a much better defender than I thought he'd be. GSW didn't have a reputation of being a defensive team, but Arenas didn't bite on ANY of Crawford's crossover moves. There was one where Crawford did get a tiny look, but missed, and Arenas was pretty much there with a hand in his face.


GA is much quicker than Crawford...and that's saying something. Arenas has an extra speed that he can kick it up to whenever he needs it...on offense _or_ defense. I don't think JC was prepared to play against someone this quick and instinctual.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was probably the most disappointing game i have ever seen the bulls play. And thats saying a lot considering how BAD they've been the past 5 years. By no Edited for masking means did they look like an nba team out there. What the heck were they running? Didn't look anywhere close to a set offense to me.
Rose solid play kept us within 10 in the 3rd but gotta give the Wiz some credit. They made big shots every time they needed to and that just mentally drained the bulls. They stopped playing D from mid 3rd qtr onwards.

We need to forget the triangle. Our big men(read: Curry) r just too horrible at finding cutters or making basic plays while being doubled. Just editing for masking play like they were doin' it at the end of last year. Give JC the freedom to play his game. Let Jalen come off screens and initiate the offense in half court.

Eddy straight up has to toughen up. He was a disgrace out there tonight.

Through his entire stay so far, Cartwright has been preachin' abt D and getting tough inside and we seemingly have only gotten worse at it every year. This guy is a horrible coach, PERIOD.

I know this is only one game and i do believe the bulls will bounce back against the Hawks, but tonight was too ugly to just ignore.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

I sat right behind the bulls basket during the game.. I have to say there were alot of fouls that weren't called.. Jamal did attack the basket.. it seems when jamal does attack the basket folks turn their cheeks the other way.. Jalen Rose my friends, Jalen actually did a good job defensively.. knocking balls lost and hittin the floor to get a loose ball.. this was the first game of the season for the bulls and jalen's first game.. Jalen was very rusty from the start.. missed FT's killed the us.. the wizards were doing a good job at limiting curry's touches.. pip got a loud standing ovation.. i was actually moved to see the guy take the microphone and address the fans, that was very special.. 

Tyson looked very disappointed that he wasn't out there helping his team out.. When jamal was on the bench he usually sat next to pip and jalen.. They were talking about game situations (i know this from lip reading.. I'm hearing impaired).. I think jamal will benefit greatly from just being around pip seeing how he carries himself and absurb some of pips basketball knowledge..


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> That was probably the most disappointing game i have ever seen the bulls play. And thats saying a lot considering how BAD they've been the past 5 years. By no fu*king means did they look like an nba team out there. What the heck were they running? Didn't look anywhere close to a set offense to me.


They were running the "Trapezoid" offense, where you pass, you pass (even when you're open, you pass and let the time wind down and then hurry up and throw a brick!

Man that game was a waste. I waited too long to watch this.:upset: :upset:   :upset: :upset:   :no:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*bulls rant*

The best Bull on the floor tonight was Rose. He's our best player and we need to get used to it. He actualy dove on the floor for a loose ball tonight, which was a shocker.

The way Fizer played tonight is not the way winning basketball is played. There is no team game to his play, and he is a non factor on defense. He can take it to the hole and wreak some havoc, but he disrupts any flow an offense would have (not that there was ANY tonight anyway, so it didn't matter). Fizer is the quintessential player that can put up nice numbers on a bad team.

What was the plan of attack tonight? Where were the pics? The cuts? I know they were trying to get it down to Curry early on. He didn't convert. Later in the game they were making a concerted effort to get Jalen more involved. But what was Cartwright thinking? There didn’t' seem to be any plan and the team was not ready to play. This is inexcusable. I've never really bashed Cartwright before, but this was a sad, sad showing and he needs to be taken to task for not having this squad ready to ball. Where is the defensive attitude that he's supposed to be imparting? What has he really done to make this team better since he's become the coach?

What is wrong with Curry? I'll keep telling myself he's only 20. But it was frustrating to not see a carry over from last season early on. Let's hope he'll get it together for the Hawks. I was hoping for an early breakout, but it looks like we'll have to live with inconsistency.

Crawford is not the type of point guard that the management wants, and that was evidenced in tonight’s game. He's not a true PG by any stretch. The Bulls start 3 large guards that can handle and pass. They won 3 titles with a similar situation, so it can work. But, all of our 3 big guards need the ball in their hands to feel comfortable and be effective. Its feels uncomfortable out there with Pippen, Rose and Jcraw on the floor.

Kind of a rant, but those are my early thought. They NEED NEED NEED NEED to have a better showing against the Hawks. Tonight was just sad.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

The real dilema is that I can't decide whether to buy NBA League Pass or not know. I am using the first few days of free preview and I can't bear to watch the Bulls all season if this what they are bringing.

On the other hand, there is some really great talent on other teams that is fun to watch. I hope the Bulls don't believe they're own hype, that Curry, Chandler and someone else will revive our beloved. it takes heart, talent and mental strength. If we combine "our future" we only end up with one total player. 

hmmmm, contribute to a charity or pay for past sins and watch the Horri-Bulls again all season. 

I guess I'll go with my pennance.....I know I said "I don't care if we suck for another ten years, please lord let us win one more with Mike and Pip and PJ, but now I'm praying for signs of life from another cursed franchise......Crawford, Mason, Jr., Fizer, E-Rob, Williams, Hinrich and now Chandler......lead by a coach with strained larynx........It's all about luck and everything coming together and staying together.... We don't have that Karma right now.

OK, I gotta go make my annual contribution to NBA League Pass so I can atone by watch the Beat A Bulls.


I'm really down....and one win won't change that......String some wins together, play as a team and life will return to me. Losing happens, but quitting and getting your butts kicked is a disgrace.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

That was one pathetic game. I don't think anyone on the team played well. Hopefully friday's game will be better.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

since we lost the game, someone else needs to start the new thread for Friday.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> since we lost the game, someone else needs to start the new thread for Friday.


 *...* :verysad:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG I saw the highlight again of Kwame's dunk (for all intensive purposes over Eddy).... plain sick. I hope he has more good games against teams not named the Bulls!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> The Bulls board was well represented at the game tonight, especially during a timeout when two of our more renowned posters appeared on the KissCam. I'll leave it to each of them to 'fess up to it if they choose to. But I have to say I'm glad I took the time to seek them out...first rate, classy individuals and true, die-hard Bulls fans to boot. It was an honor to have actually been able to shake their hands and put real live faces to their names. I'd have to say that despite the outcome of the game, these two folks made my trip to the UC worthwhile tonight.


That's so nice! It was cool to meet you too. Reading someone's posts is different after meeting them. It's like "oy yeah - my old buddy Kismet!" 

Sure, being rejected on the kiss cam in front of tons of people was humiliating but I'll get over it. At least I didn't suit up for the Bulls last night. That would be far more embarassing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Dang, who was mean enough to reject you on the kiss cam? :devil: 

Harsh!


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Dang, who was mean enough to reject you on the kiss cam? :devil:
> 
> Harsh!


For the record I have a sore in my mouth from playing ball.. I dont kiss when i have sores in my mouth.. i really find that unhealthy..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> 
> 
> For the record I have a sore in my mouth from playing ball.. I dont kiss when i have sores in my mouth.. i really find that unhealthy..


Wait, were you the one who didn't kiss Lizzy on the Kiss Cam???

If that's already been written somewhere in this giant thread, I must have missed it.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

No it wasn't mentioned.. So i'm mentioning it now..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> No it wasn't mentioned.. So i'm mentioning it now..


Wow, the bbb.net soap opera!

Well, I hope you guys had a good time at the game despite the outcome. We're defintely going to play better than that this year.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This game reminded me of when the Bulls had Ron Mercer.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

After watching the game last night, i was too sick to post until now.

I hope last night was an anomoly. Otherwise, it's going to be a heck of a long year and I doubt if BC, JC or Fizer are with us next year.

The only good news I saw is that Rose looks to be more willing to play w/i a team framework and Pippen can still hoop. That's it.

BTW, all the talk in the off-season about bad hands had to do with Chandler. So why in the world did Curry have so much trouble holding onto the ball.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> After watching the game last night, i was too sick to post until now.
> 
> I hope last night was an anomoly. Otherwise, it's going to be a heck of a long year and I doubt if BC, JC or Fizer are with us next year.
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. The Bulls need to show me something... anything to give hope that we can turn this 5+ year sinking ship around. Right now its all talk and hype. Of course <i>'its only one game... and one game does not a season make'...</i> I'd feel better saying that if we were previously a playoff team or contender. But we've done jack squat for the past 5 seasons. Nothing, zilch, nada importante. Let's hope this ship turns around quickly.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, the bbb.net soap opera!
> ...


Negatives

The Bulls lost.
The crowd booed.
Last True Point Guard pulled away from me like I was a fat, smelly neanderthal in front of 10,000 people
Kids after the game pointed at us and laughed

Positives

I got to meet Kismet, PC and Kramer


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Negatives
> ...


Pics?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Negatives
> ...


Lizzy, I guarrantee you that if it had been me instead of LTPG, people would have thought they were watching the sequel to Gone With the Wind! For those of you who don't know, Lizzy's a bona fide hottie...and a sweetheart of a person as well.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Lizzy, I guarrantee you that if it had been me instead of LTPG, people would have thought they were watching the sequel to Gone With the Wind! For those of you who don't know, Lizzy's a bona fide hottie...and a sweetheart of a person as well.


:shy: Thanks!


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

why is everyone making me feel bad??? I mean come on I have a sore in my mouth.. I'm not the type to run around kissing on folks with a cut in my mouth.. i was raised better than that... now if i didn't have a sore in my mouth there is no telling what i would've done.. i am a lil crazy(just a little)..


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> why is everyone making me feel bad??? I mean come on I have a sore in my mouth.. I'm not the type to run around kissing on folks with a cut in my mouth.. i was raised better than that... now if i didn't have a sore in my mouth there is no telling what i would've done.. i am a lil crazy(just a little)..


Aw, don't feel bad. We're just having some fun. People don't know how much pressure there is to perform when your likeness appears live on the big screen with a heart around it in front of 18,000 angry, booing fans. I mean, anyone could have frozen up. You were just doin' your version of the LeBron Nike commercial, right?
:kiss:


----------

